# Siti Cable Broadband - Wired to Wi-Fi - possible?



## sam.dg (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been using Siti Broadband for its cheap tariff plan. Here's how it works:

The internet cable goes right into the Ethernet port in the PC.

In network settings I've to set all these properties manually (one time process) - 

1. IP Address
2. Subnet Mask
3. Default Gateway
4. Preferred DNS Server
5. Alternate DNS Server

When all set and done, I've to open a browser and whatever URL I try to browse, it redirects me to the SITI log in page in order to get internet access. After log in, if I close the browser, I lose connection after a while.

This causes me great trouble using the internet via PS3, as I cannot access PS Store while the browser is open.

Wi-Fi connection is the solution, right?

However, SITI doesn't provide any Wi-Fi service yet but I assume a Wi-Fi Router should help!

I've gone through this thread - *Sharing PPPOE Connection* - and believe, the issue's somewhat the same as mine.

I'm not a networking guy, so have limited (read: no) knowledge of it, but if anyone can assure me that the above link is the definite way to go, I'm up for it!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

pppoe connection is broadband using telephone line which is different from cable broadband(like your case).also many cable broadband providers bind 1 IP to a particular system so user can't use multiple devices.in that case you may have to use router clone mac id option.you also mentioned web login which is another issue.so in short my suggestion is don't follow any guide except where a person is actually using SITI broadband.


----------



## sam.dg (Sep 5, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> pppoe connection is broadband using telephone line which is different from cable broadband(like your case).also many cable broadband providers bind 1 IP to a particular system so user can't use multiple devices.in that case you may have to use router clone mac id option.you also mentioned web login which is another issue.so in short my suggestion is don't follow any guide except where a person is actually using SITI broadband.



In that case, is it possible that I log in from my PC, and browse internet via other Wi-Fi devices, keeping the PC (browser) on all the while!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

possible if you use ICS(internet connection sharing) through a wifi router connected to desktop but you may have to open certain ports for services like torrents to work on other devices(& maybe ps3 too if it uses some non-standard ports).


----------



## sam.dg (Sep 5, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> possible if you use ICS(internet connection sharing) through a wifi router connected to desktop but you may have to open certain ports for services like torrents to work on other devices(& maybe ps3 too if it uses some non-standard ports).



That went way over my head!

What is opening of ports and what are non-standard ports?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

when your pc has 2 networks(e.g.lan & wifi)you can right click-->select properties of the internet connection network(lan in your case) & can enable internet sharing.see here for detailed info:
PortForward's Forum &bull; View topic - ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) Guide for Windows XP
steps will be similar in windows 7.many games like the one mentioned in above example use certain ports which needs to be open to play online.you can search for/ask friends who play ps3 online if it needs port forwarding or if it simply works through standard port 80(http which browsers use).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2012)

Most of these login based BB expire the session (acive login) after 24hrs (sometime even less). This can be solved by loading a script (mostly in python) in router which will automatically be executed (logging in everytime) after certain time (user defined).


----------



## sam.dg (Sep 5, 2012)

Will this thing work for me?

*Asus RT-N13U*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the same router, but yet to check it with reliance.


----------



## root.king (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry guys, but i could'nt understood what OP: is saying,
why can't he use modem cum wi-fi router.
Plz can you guys explain a bit to me.


----------



## sam.dg (Sep 6, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> sorry guys, but i could'nt understood what OP: is saying.



Which point are you talking about?

I need to convert my cable broadband connection into something (Wi-Fi, most certainly) which I could use for other devices (PS3/Phone/Mac Mini/Laptop) to get connected to the internet.


----------



## root.king (Sep 6, 2012)

How to Build a Wireless Home Network without a Router


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

Update: I tried out my N13U with Reliance and it worked like a charm, yet to see a disconnection/session expire. Had turned off both modem+router and switched on, and it didn't required any Logon. Lets see after 24hrs completes.

PS: Don't know what system reliance used, I tried my best but wasn't able to make 450TC1 work with Rel.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^reliance doesn't use simple pppoe but it uses MER(mac encapsulation routing)so a simple modem+router having no MER option/not selected MER option will fail.this is also why a router is always preferred for cable/reliance type broadband instead of modem+router which can result in complications which may or may not be solvable.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^reliance doesn't use simple pppoe but it uses pppoe with MER(mac encapsulation routing)so a simple modem+router having no MER option/not selected MER option will fail.this is also why a router is always preferred for cable/reliance type broadband instead of modem+router which can result in complications which may or may not be solvable.



Hmm.. I'll try it out.


----------

